# Surgery behind ear instead of front of neck..



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

..has anyone had this done on this board? I met with Dr. Terris in Augusta, GA a few months back and loved him. He was on The Doctors show back in summer showing how he done this so I drove from Virginia to GA to speak with him..my surgery is schedule for November 9 and after putting this off for years I need to get it done..my biggest nodule is starting to put some pressure on..and I am scared it has turned to cancer despite 2 benign tests in past 5 years..half of it is solid and then half cystic..my throat is swollen right now and is all red on outside going down to my chest..something weird is going on..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, but I'll ask this: to what end? I can take a photo of my scar and show you what it looks like today, 13 months or so later. It is barely visible. A good surgeon won't leave you disfigured.

My husband (surgical PA) believes that the minimally invasive fad is potentially harmful for patients (he just went to a conference on this and while it was specifically regarding orthopedics, they said it could be generally applied). Is the recovery and possible pain less in minimally invasive procedures? Sure. But being able to look around, freely maneuver, and have a full field of view is significant too. Particularly if you are concerned about cancer and want to give your surgeon the best possible chance to look at all your lymph nodes, etc.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin makes some good points.

What are you NOT getting with this approach? Might the surgeon have a more limited view? Might your laryngeal nerves and parathyroids be more at risk with the minimally invasive route? I don't know the answers to these questions...just putting them out there to consider.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

My surgeon went in right through the front of my neck, and she did a beautiful job! Sure, I have a scar that's still visible (I'm only a month out, and still healing), but the only person who notices the scar anymore is ME. I even point it out to people, and they're like, "Huh? Oh...yeah...I never even noticed..."

I'd say...have 'em go in through your neck. It's a much easier shot!


----------

